#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Expand of healthcare with 5G network.

## Bhavya

Many telehealth initiatives tap into wireless networking like the 5G network to support remote medical care. What do you think guys will 5G network help to give better health care services? How is this 5G network going to improve the health care field?

----------

